# Britisch International schools in Costa Blanca



## Nata17 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello 

We were thinking about moving to Spain (need more sun!) And considered Costa del Sol because we only been to Malaga before. But after visiting "A place in the sun" exibithion found out that Torrevjeha is "the worlds healthiest place to live" especially because of the salt leaks in this area. My son which is five is always sick in London because of the weather so we think to try this area for a year to see if he feels better over there. And we need some advice on International schools in this area. I looked at ELIS? Maybe someone have kids aged 5 or even older? Just to recommend a good one with British curillicum. We want to make sure that if we decide Spain isn't for us and coming back to London, my son won't be behind others in UK. Also I would like to find out if it is Torrevjeha only where it is so good for people with rasperatory problems? And what area is the best for jung families? Very appreciate any advice or recommendation you can give!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nata17 said:


> Hello
> 
> We were thinking about moving to Spain (need more sun!) And considered Costa del Sol because we only been to Malaga before. But after visiting "A place in the sun" exibithion found out that Torrevjeha is "the worlds healthiest place to live" especially because of the salt leaks in this area. My son which is five is always sick in London because of the weather so we think to try this area for a year to see if he feels better over there. And we need some advice on International schools in this area. I looked at ELIS? Maybe someone have kids aged 5 or even older? Just to recommend a good one with British curillicum. We want to make sure that if we decide Spain isn't for us and coming back to London, my son won't be behind others in UK. Also I would like to find out if it is Torrevjeha only where it is so good for people with rasperatory problems? And what area is the best for jung families? Very appreciate any advice or recommendation you can give!


:welcome:

the entire Costa Blanca has a reputation for being listed by the WHO as one of the healthiest places in the world - I've never heard that Torrevieja was especially so though :confused2:

at the age of 5, I personally would put my child into State school (that's what I did in fact, 10 years ago) 

take a look at Welcome to Nabss | Nabss though, for International schools

I don't know Torrevieja except by reputation, & if you haven't been there I would strongly suggest that you visit the area few times & look around the entire Costa Blanca before you make a decision




will you be looking for work?


----------



## Nata17 (Mar 30, 2014)

No, I won't be working but my husband will have to travel a lot to uk as we have our business here. There are not many schools in costa Blanca. At least not as many as in costa del sol unfortunately. I would follow your advise about Spanish school if I knew for sure we will stay longer but because I don't know that I'd like to keep him in a English one. As soon as we know for sure I will send him in a English one for sure!

Thanks for the tip about costa Blanca!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nata17 said:


> No, I won't be working but my husband will have to travel a lot to uk as we have our business here. There are not many schools in costa Blanca. At least not as many as in costa del sol unfortunately. I would follow your advise about Spanish school if I knew for sure we will stay longer but because I don't know that I'd like to keep him in a English one. As soon as we know for sure I will send him in a English one for sure!
> 
> Thanks for the tip about costa Blanca!


which airport will he be using?

if it's Valencia or Alicante you could do worse than look here 

Home - Xàbia Tourism Portal - Town Council of Xàbia


----------



## Nata17 (Mar 30, 2014)

Look nice! But it's a bit too far from the airport ;0( alicante I think is the best connection to London


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nata17 said:


> Look nice! But it's a bit too far from the airport ;0( alicante I think is the best connection to London


about an hour to Alicante - we have many many 'commuters' living here - there's even a bus direct to the airport


----------



## Nata17 (Mar 30, 2014)

And there is a Xabia international school I think? Do you know if it's a good one? Thx!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Nata17 said:


> And there is a Xabia international school I think? Do you know if it's a good one? Thx!


there is that one - & also Laude Lady Elizabeth just up the road - there's a school bus through Jávea


PM me for my opinion of them


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Nata17 said:


> No, I won't be working but my husband will have to travel a lot to uk as we have our business here. There are not many schools in costa Blanca. At least not as many as in costa del sol unfortunately. *I would follow your advise about Spanish school if I knew for sure we will stay longer but because I don't know that I'd like to keep him in a English one.* As soon as we know for sure I will send him in a English one for sure!
> 
> Thanks for the tip about costa Blanca!


Good thinking!


----------



## odWarszawa (May 28, 2014)

*schools opinion*



xabiachica said:


> PM me for my opinion of them


Hi, Just joined so appears that PMing not active yet. Didn't see an introduction thread, so just getting straight to the point.... eventually . Could you (or anyone else) here please PM opinions on those two schools? Thanks.


----------

